# Airport Express et Disque reseau



## antro (16 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'envisage l'acquisition d'une Airport Express pour brancher sur ma Hifi et donc profiter de Airtunes. (iMac et Hifi ne sont pas dans la même piece).

Je me posais la question de savoir s'il etait possible à l'avenir de brancher un disque dur ethernet sur le port Ethernet de l'airport express. (Typiquement, un disque multimedia ethernet)
Après avoir consulté la doc, j'avoue que je n'ai pas tout compris. J'essaye de résumer:

- Si je configure l'airport express pour joindre mon reseau Wifi existant, l'ethernet sera désactivé sur Airport express, donc impossible à utiliser.

- Mon iMac est relié à ma box en ethernet, donc je pourrai imaginer créer un nouveau reseau via Airport express sur lequel je brancherai un disque Ethernet. J'accèderai à l'airport express via la connexion airport de l'iMac et à internet via ma liaison ethernet de l'iMac.

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire si mon idée marcherait ?

Merci,


----------



## Belgarion (18 Août 2008)

Bonjour à toi..

Si je comprends bien tu veux mettre une Airport Express pour la musique
 - Bonne idée cela marche nickel !

Et tu veux profiter du port Ethernet de l'Airport pour y mettre un  disque Ethernet pour y mettre des fichiers...

- Je n'ai jamais testé mais je ne pense pas que cela marchera... L'utilitaire de ma borne Airport me parle du port ethernet comme d'un port WAN ou non LAN...

Pourquoi ne pas acheter un petit routeur à 50 euros et brancher le disque et l'airport ensemble et pour le coup quand tu es à proximité de ton cable, Airtunes et ton disque seront en accès filaire et quand tu t'éloignes tu passes en Airport... C'est ce que j'ai chez moi...

Une freebox pour le routeur, une airport et le tour est joué 

Qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## antro (18 Août 2008)

???? 

J'essaie d'être plus clair.
J'ai aujourd'hui une neufbox Wifi. Mon mac est connecté en filaire sur la neufbox qui est dans mon bureau.

Dans mon salon, j'ai un ampli home cinéma sur lequel je souhaite brancher l'airport express pour Airtune. J'imagine que j'ai deux solutions:
- Soit je rend l'airport express cliente de mon reseau Wifi existant, mais je perd l'utilité du port Ethernet de l'Airport
- Soit je crée un nouveau reseau depuis l'airport express, j'y accède via l'airport sur le mac et je branche mon disque réseau sur l'airport express
  => Après essai, j'ai l'impression que l'airport express passe en erreur dans ce cas si elle ne voit pas de réseau sur ethernet.


Du coup, désolé, mais je n'ai pas compris ton truc du routeur.


----------



## Belgarion (18 Août 2008)

Ok...
Donc excuse moi si je te fais répéter.

Ton mac est bien en ethernet sur la neufbox ... pas de souci la dessus.
Un home cinéma, une Airport Express et Airtunes et la aussi je comprends...  Nickel...

Maintenant et à moins que quelqu'un ne dise le contraire, le port ethernet de l'Express est un port WAN et non LAN. Donc il n'est pas possible pour la borne de distribuer et de se connecter à un autre appareil ethernet. La Borne Airport Extreme elle par contre a ce qu'il te faut... un autre port ethernet mais ne possède pas Airtunes...

Donc ce que je cherchais à savoir c'était surtout quel est pour toi l'importance de l'emplacement de ton disque dur sur la borne Airport. Tu y mets des musiques, des vidéos ?

@+


----------



## antro (18 Août 2008)

Pour l'instant rien, mais j'imaginais plus tard brancher un disque dur multimédia (d'où l'emplacement proche de la TV).

Me reste donc plusieurs solutions:
- Soit investir dans une apple TV en lieu à la place d'un disque dur multimedia. 
- Soit investir dans du reseau CPL (car je n'ai pas envie de trimballer un disque multimedia entre le bureau et le salon quand j'aurai besoin de transferer des trucs dessus), donc forcement, il faudra qu'il supporte soit le reseau, soit le Wifi.
- Ou bien reconvertir mon vieux (8 ans) PC en HTPC avec un boitier qui va bien. (Ce qui ne m'enchante guere, pas vraiment envie de mettre de l'argent dans ce vieux truc...)

En tout cas, merci de t'intéresser à mon cas !


----------



## Belgarion (19 Août 2008)

Si tu es dans le cas où tu veux surveiller également ton budget, je pense que le CPL serait la meilleure solution. Un boitier près de ta neuf Box et un autre dans ton salon...

De plus c'est plus esthétique qu'un vieux câble RJ 45 qui traverse tes pièces !!!
Pour le CPL si tu veux un conseil, j'en ai essayé quelque uns et le seul qui a marché direct sans pilote sans rien pour nos Macs, ce sont les boitiers CPL pour Darty Box (fabriqué par Sagem).
prix : 79 euros

Comme ça tu aurais le réseau dans ton salon et cela marcherait...
Tu aurais un portable je t'aurais dit de t'acheter tout de même l'Airport, toujours bien le Airtunes quand on bouge.... Mais pour un iMac c'est pas obligé..

Je pense que le compromis Apple TV - CPL serait le TOP mais bon c'est pas le même prix

Bonne journée


----------



## antro (19 Août 2008)

Merci de tes conseils


----------



## antro (19 Août 2008)

Pour info, je viens de faire un petit essai chez moi.
Alors que l'airport express est bien configurée en mode client, j'ai branché un PC sur le port Ethernet et ô surprise:
- Le PC récupère l'adresse IP de l'airport express
- Le PC voit l'ensemble de mon réseau local et accède à internet
- Les autres machines de mon réseau (le mac en particulier) voit bien le PC.

Ce qui me fait dire que contrairement à la doc apple, le port Ethernet n'est pas désactivé et que j'en déduit que je ne devrait pas avoir de problème à brancher un disque dur. Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?


----------



## Belgarion (19 Août 2008)

antro a dit:


> Pour info, je viens de faire un petit essai chez moi.
> Alors que l'airport express est bien configurée en mode client, j'ai branché un PC sur le port Ethernet et ô surprise:
> - Le PC récupère l'adresse IP de l'airport express
> - Le PC voit l'ensemble de mon réseau local et accède à internet
> ...



Non de Non !!! 

C'est tant mieux cette affaire !!! Tu as fait quels réglages ???
L'Airport se comporte comme une neuf box quand tu n'actives pas le routeur, elle sert de passerelle ... Intéressant !

Donc oui cela devrait marcher... Il faut pour cela que tu configures ton disque dur externe en mode DHCP et non pas manuel pour récupérer l'adresse IP de ton Airport...

Au pire tu auras 7 jours pour essaye 

@+


----------



## antro (19 Août 2008)

Voilà un résumé de la config.
J'ai remarqué qu'il y a une case à cocher : "Autoriser les clients Ethernet".
Ca vient peut être de là le fait que ça marche !


----------



## Belgarion (25 Août 2008)

Super merci pour l'info, j'ai repéré grâce à tes images !
Bonne journée


----------



## Harald (26 Août 2008)

Je veux faire comme antro: Airport express pour Airtunes et en meme temps un disque dur externe par un cable reseau. C comme Time Capsule alors mais pour 150 euro de moins.

Certains disques durs sont meilleur que d'autre avec un cable reseau ? Quelles marques , modèles?


----------



## Belgarion (26 Août 2008)

Harald a dit:


> Je veux faire comme antro: Airport express pour Airtunes et en meme temps un disque dur externe par un cable reseau. C comme Time Capsule alors mais pour 150 euro de moins.
> 
> Certains disques durs sont meilleur que d'autre avec un cable reseau ? Quelles marques , modèles?



Je ne suis pas un spécialiste en la matière cependant, j'ai acheté un jour un Lacie Ethernet Big Disk de 1 To et autant te dire que j'ai été déçu de la machine.
Débit très lent, retour chez La Cie pour le flasher et réinstaller les firmwares car les partages Apple ne fonctionnait plus... Bref la panade (pourtant je n'avais jamais été déçu par La Cie pour des disques FW et USB). J'ai fini par demonter les disques et les mettre dans un autre boitier !
Si j'étais toi je ne prendrais pas celui la !


----------



## Harald (26 Août 2008)

mais est ce que on peut dire que tt les DD avec une sortie ethernet serront compatible avec le airport express ( avec le cable reseau donc)?
Moi j'ai aussi que des dd externe lacie mais aucun avec une sortie ethernet ( je suis content de lacie en generale sauf pour le bruit des vantilos)


----------



## Belgarion (26 Août 2008)

A partir du moment où ils sont compatibles DHCP, cela devrait marcher pour tous..
Je pense que l'idéal est de le configurer via ton mac en filaire et d'activer le DHCP. Ensuite tu rebootes et la borne Airport fera le reste !


----------



## porcinet26 (16 Octobre 2008)

Belgarion a dit:


> A partir du moment où ils sont compatibles DHCP, cela devrait marcher pour tous..
> Je pense que l'idéal est de le configurer via ton mac en filaire et d'activer le DHCP. Ensuite tu rebootes et la borne Airport fera le reste !


 
Ma question fera surement sourire certains, mais des DD multimedia compatible DHCP ne sont que Ethernet? ou peuvent-ils etre en USB2 car je suis un peu comme ce bon monde ci-dessus, j'ai une borne Airport et je vousdrais acquerir un DD multimedia (a défaut de pouvoir se payer un Apple TV dommage parce que j'adore l'interface :rose

Nyko


----------



## antro (16 Octobre 2008)

porcinet26 a dit:


> Ma question fera surement sourire certains, mais des DD multimedia compatible DHCP ne sont que Ethernet? ou peuvent-ils etre en USB2 car je suis un peu comme ce bon monde ci-dessus, j'ai une borne Airport et je vousdrais acquerir un DD multimedia (a défaut de pouvoir se payer un Apple TV dommage parce que j'adore l'interface :rose
> 
> Nyko



Clairement annoncé par Apple. L'airport Express ne permet pas de brancher un disque dur USB2....


----------



## porcinet26 (16 Octobre 2008)

USB 2 ok quoique personne n'a bidouiller ce truc là???comme l'apple TV a eu ses libérateurs !

Et si j'opte pour un DD Ethernet ?


----------



## antro (16 Octobre 2008)

J'ai pas essayé pour le DD Ethernet, mais il y a des chances que ça fonctionne.
J'avais en son temps branché un PC sur la prise Ethernet de l'airport express alors qu'elle était en mode client.
Ben ça a très bien fonctionné. Le PC a bien vu le réseau Wifi via la borne Airport.

Donc pourquoi pas un DD ?


----------



## porcinet26 (16 Octobre 2008)

Oui justement c'est là le hic....c'est que je voudrais avoir un avis sur un modele de DD et sur le fait que ça marche ou non avant d'acheter....

Le perpetuel choix....le must mais pour pas trop cher !


----------



## qwintine (22 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
je viens de tester le même setup et ça ne fonctionne pas.

Airport express configurée en client. Elle obtient de mon modem router wifi en DHCP une adresse ip 192.168.1.xx 
Par contre sur le port Ethernet je recois sur le mac que je branche une ip en 169.254.12.89 et ma borne clignote en orange 4x puis 1x vert.

Donc il y a clairement un soucis.

Any ideas?
Qwintine




antro a dit:


> Pour info, je viens de faire un petit essai chez moi.
> Alors que l'airport express est bien configurée en mode client, j'ai branché un PC sur le port Ethernet et ô surprise:
> - Le PC récupère l'adresse IP de l'airport express
> - Le PC voit l'ensemble de mon réseau local et accède à internet
> ...


----------

